

Uber passenger rating hack is back online - aaln
https://medium.com/@aaln/how-to-find-your-uber-passenger-rating-4aa1d9cc927f

======
Aaronneyer
Looks like they might have blocked this one now as well, I'm getting undefined
passenger rating.

